#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  help understanding buddha

## woolyback

the wifes sister has been ill she keeps fainting . 

i say its her sugar level .

but her mam and dad keep sending her to the temple , over the last 30 days she must have been there 15day they go to temple in the remotest of places .

when i ask why they say its to stop her fainting . they did on one occasion take her to the hospital were they kept her in over night and did the drip thing they said it was her sugar level 

me and the wife came home today from a week away to find that she had fainted again last night . hospital said there was nothing wrong so now were all sat here waiting for the buddha to rock up 


whats all this about need to understand it

sorry about my spelling

----------


## the dogcatcher

Thai stupidity.

----------


## Necron99

Dogma, indoctrination, spirit / ancestor worship, idolatry, psychosomatic hysteria.
Not much to do with Buddha or Buddhist teaching at all.

----------


## Airportwo

Get some protein down the girl, maybe Hyperglycaemic, not uncommon with a diet based on rice.

----------


## woolyback

just googled 4 of those words you put up there necron .psychosomatic hysteria thats sounds about right . cheers for that 

personally i think the more she sees these guys the worse she gets

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I'm in the PI, but same shit. Neighbor's wife (husband is working in Saudi) had been taking her son to a faith healer/herbal medicine/witch doctor for three days for acute stomach pain which kept getting worse. Finally, she came to my wife, who called me. In about two minutes, I had it diagnosed as acute appendicitis, loaded the kid in my car, and took him to the hospital. After surgery, the surgeon told me - and the mother - that the kid's appendix had been moments away from rupturing when he got it out.

----------


## Dillinger

Maybe she's Diabetic ?

----------


## BugginOut

> the wifes sister has been ill she keeps fainting . 
> 
> i say its her sugar level .
> 
> but her mam and dad keep sending her to the temple , over the last 30 days she must have been there 15day they go to temple in the remotest of places .
> 
> when i ask why they say its to stop her fainting . they did on one occasion take her to the hospital were they kept her in over night and did the drip thing they said it was her sugar level 
> 
> me and the wife came home today from a week away to find that she had fainted again last night . hospital said there was nothing wrong so now were all sat here waiting for the buddha to rock up 
> ...


If you're really concerned about her, then you should take her to BKK to a credible hospital and have a full blood panel workup done on her along with a physical examination.

She could be suffering anything from anemia to diabetes. At least, after a full check up on her, you can then chalk it up to folk superstition and gibberish and be eased of your concerns.

----------


## Thormaturge

I would definitely take her for a full blood test.  It could be any number of things, but anaemia is common with women here and can be easily remedied....but not by a monk.

----------


## woolyback

thanks guys all good replies . 

will try and convince the wife about these issues

----------


## BugginOut

You have to convince your wife about trips to the doctor?

----------


## woolyback

[QUOTE=BugginOut;2363801]You have to convince your wife about trips to the doctor?[/QUOTE
read the original post bug . thais think it best treated by the budda . 

also i and you to are in there country 

i asked for help on this as i did not understand what was going on . i did get good sensible advice . 

so go and leave silly comments some were else nob

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Also, if you want to earn some real karma, you should burn down the temple and massacre all the so called 'monks'.

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Have the monks throw some holy water over the lady...then take her to the hospital.

Everyone will know the power of The Buddha when she is miraculously cured by the holy water.

----------


## Latindancer

Woolyback,
               Thais, being Buddhist, believe that our mundane reality unfolds out of a higher reality. And that although we can treat the physical body, it can sometimes be better treated by going to a temple and appealing to the higher reality. Much the same as Fundamental Christians "laying on hands" or praying for the sick.

----------


## superman

Knew 




> personally i think the more she sees these guys the worse she gets


Of course she is getting worse, because she's not receiving medical treatment. I'm sure the hospital did a mandatory blood test and have told her what her problem is. Unfortunately they'd rather believe a magic man over a doctor. I knew a local woman that was diagnosed with HIV but on finding out never went back to see a doctor again. Only the magic man.

----------


## kingwilly

A mate of mine broke his leg in a motorcycle accident late at night, his wife took him too local massage healer to fix it. (Before he realised what was going on and told her too take him to a hospital for proper treatment).

----------


## Rural Surin

> Get some protein down the girl, maybe Hyperglycaemic, not uncommon with a diet based on rice.


Yet, the variety of Thai rices have little starchy sugars compared to others.

I've heard this before....and usually in the end is bollox.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yet, the variety of Thai rices have little starchy sugars compared to others.


Is that why nearly everyone round here who eats sticky rice every day and who's over 45 has diabetes?

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Thai stupidity.


 
In a nutshell       :smiley laughing:

----------


## Latindancer

Ideally, the abbott of the temple would be an educated person who would tell badly injured people to go to hospital. In Woolyback's case the hospital said there was nothing wrong, so they just pray to Buddha. Faith does heal sometimes.


*Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum*
"*NO FLAMING, NO ABUSE OR ANY NASTINESS* tolerated in this section".


Oh right....but only towards Thai people and culture, eh ?

----------


## VocalNeal

Here's a good one?

One of the workers is complaining about on of the trucks needing maintenance.

I asked the secretary she said he thinks it is going to explode? 

I spoke to my wife and sia "We have driven that truck to Sakeo and more recently in and around Bangkok i I saw no evidence of it about to explode" 

My wife replied " That is because when you drive with me I pray to Budhha that nothing happens"

Another load of nonsense not Budhha related is they think the tires should be changed every year!

----------


## lalo133

...  :spam2:   We must take responsibility to maintain vehicles and enforce traffic rules.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Dogma, indoctrination, spirit / ancestor worship, idolatry, psychosomatic hysteria.
> Not much to do with Buddha or Buddhist teaching at all.


Traditional spirituality is widely practiced, unconsciously fused into contemporary Thai Buddism.

It is what it is.

----------


## hazz

> when i ask why they say its to stop her fainting . they did on one occasion take her to the hospital were they kept her in over night and did the drip thing they said it was her sugar level


I doubt the hospital had an diagnosis as vague as this, though I could imagine  that thats all they told the family. go to the hospital and find out what they actually meant. could be she is diabetic and might need some real meds; could be a bloody awful diet. she needs to know... you need to know before she makes herself expensively ill and you all have to help out.

As for the thai temple stuff its the usual human wishful thinking bollocks. the thais's have their temple, meditation and magic, we can legitimately sneer and  insult it for the crap it is..... but remember its no different to homeopathy and all that quack bollocks that so many buy at countless health shops in the west.. last time I looked and laughed; I didn't notice natural news being thai.... and how often is their bollocks posted by TD members?

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Maybe in the next year someone will agree with you there.

----------

